# Mamma Goat Asking for Help



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our kidding season for Spring has ended. Now I like to reflect on it all. The one doe I tho't would not have trouble was our biggest Doe who had kidded before with no problems. She didn't have too big of a problem this year either other than her bucklings were both so big. She has been so insecure being taken away from the herd queen and put in with the younger first time kidding mammas and was also the last Doe to kid. Here are pictures of Dalchini in labor. I had not been well for the entire kidding season and had to lay down in a lounge chair to relax quite a lot. I was ready to help if needed. She kept looking at me to tell me she needed help and was wanting me to do something. I finally moved a great distance and had her try to concentrate without me close by. When she started pushing, I came over and saw the bubble. I said.. "Oh .. I see that baby! Hi lil guy" in an excited tone and it really got Dalchini very excited that I was talking to her baby so I kept encouraging her by talking to her baby. She knows what's happening and kept trying to see the baby coming out since I was talking to it. I ended up helping her ease that big bubble out by stretching things over the kid's head and oh she was so excited to see her baby! I loved that moment.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness, she was huge! Congrats on the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a precious moment.  She is a sweetheart.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, how cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, I was scared there was one in there still but she got too skinny soo fast after they were born and passed the placenta with no other problems present. They were just big and in big sacks. She go too much food as I tho't she was having triplets so I gave her too much perhaps and made big bucklings grow. Her Mother only had twins each kidding and she also had twins both kiddings. I guess she's just a twin producer.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful moments, beautiful pictures and beautiful babies! thanks for sharing!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

^ What she said :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet. 

Yep, you never know how many are in there, until kidding day, some do surprise us for sure.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww beautiful memories, beautiful doe and absolutely love that big red boy!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwww. A sweet moment!


----------



## Cesarin (Apr 8, 2016)

packhillboers said:


> Our kidding season for Spring has ended. Now I like to reflect on it all. The one doe I tho't would not have trouble was our biggest Doe who had kidded before with no problems. She didn't have too big of a problem this year either other than her bucklings were both so big. She has been so insecure being taken away from the herd queen and put in with the younger first time kidding mammas and was also the last Doe to kid. Here are pictures of Dalchini in labor. I had not been well for the entire kidding season and had to lay down in a lounge chair to relax quite a lot. I was ready to help if needed. She kept looking at me to tell me she needed help and was wanting me to do something. I finally moved a great distance and had her try to concentrate without me close by. When she started pushing, I came over and saw the bubble. I said.. "Oh .. I see that baby! Hi lil guy" in an excited tone and it really got Dalchini very excited that I was talking to her baby so I kept encouraging her by talking to her baby. She knows what's happening and kept trying to see the baby coming out since I was talking to it. I ended up helping her ease that big bubble out by stretching things over the kid's head and oh she was so excited to see her baby! I loved that moment.


Just saying hello. New here.


----------

